# Any Info On My Two New Additions?



## Joedawes (Jun 2, 2010)

I have just added two new watches to my collection. Both need a good service but I'm trying to find more info on them ie. dates etc.

The first is a large faced chronograph (stopwatch and time) marked:

On the face;

Admiralty Watchmakers, H.White MFG.Co, Manchester

Inside case;

135384

On the movement;

Just says swiss made and 1118072

It's in a silver colour case (no hallmarks)

The second is gold coloured watch marked:

On the face;

Murray & O'Shea, Montreal

On the case;

1152215 (inside face cover), Fortune goldfilled and a winged symbol (inside back cover), a few service marks scratched.

On movement;

Zenith 1579424

Any help with finding more about these two such as dates etc would be greatly received!

I will try and upload some photos this weekend.

Cheers Joe


----------

